# the linden method



## amber89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Really don't want to spend that much money if I don't work but if it does ill spend it does it work?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

scam


----------



## amber89 (Aug 25, 2012)

That's crazy really hoped it would work but thanks


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Just torrent it. Don't pay for it though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

it wont do anything except give u pointers on anxiety and panic...its not gonna "cure" whatever is temporarily screwy in ur brain


----------



## amber89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm just so desperate to get better ill do anything


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

*The Linden Method has been discussed at great length on the site HERE. If you go to the upper right hand corner of the screen there is a search bar. Search forums, etc. It's unfortunate more people don't take advantage of the search feature here, though I understand folks want an immediate response.*

There are many ways towards controlling anxiety and hopefully DP/DR without spending a great deal of money.

I have found meditation, and DBT to help with my anxiety and it is a LOT of work.

A great workbook written by the man who wrote "Buddha's Brain" -- and no this is not some "crazy" Buddhist Enlightenment book, is

"Just One Thing: Developing A Buddha Brain One Simple Practice At A Time" -- Rick Hanson, Ph.D. -- Berkeley. He has spoken at Oxford, Harvard, and Stanford Universities. The book has "50 practices created specifically to deepen your sense of well-being and unconditional happiness."

Just something simple like -- slowing down. Mindfulness. There is a wealth of simple concepts to decluttering one's life and mind in Zen Buddhims in partiuclar. And you don't acheive "enlightenment" -- DP/DR ISN'T "enlightenment" -- simply living one day at a time, loving yourself, reducing stress. This combined with Yoga, meditation that fits your style can help.

I paid $15.00 for the paperback as it is a workbook you can skip around in, and tailor to your needs. It might not be for everyone, but I recommend it over something like Linden. And the cost of Linden is a tad ... irritating.







But I am also not in favor of stealing copyrighted material. And you can get in serious trouble for that. My husband works for the Federal Trade Commission. I wouldn't mess with that or you'll pay for it for the rest of your life. $$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

A lot of these programs cost a lot of money for something with no guarantee. Then again so is therapy and medication. It's all expensive. If there were a guarantee that I would get better I would happily hand over every cent I have. But you just can never be sure if what works for one person is going to work for you. There is a lot of great information on youtube from people suffering with DP. Watch some videos. Soak in their advice for free. Linden makes a lot of sense. But knowing what to do and trying to get your brain to switch patterns isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## amber89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ya but the thing is if I get it it will either cure me or I get my money back


----------

